# My Best from 2016...



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 28, 2016)

It's time for my annual "Best of" list.

Here are a few of my favourite images from 2016...

Happy New Year!

Glenn

To see the full list please visit - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/The%20Best%20of%202016.html






Crimson Topaz, Guyana





Rainbow-bearded Thornbill, Colombia





Paradise Tanager, Peru





Unspotted Saw Whet Owl, Costa Rica





Blond-crested Woodpecker, Brazil


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

Great series, Glenn.


----------



## reef58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice work. I am jealous


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Glenn. 
Very nice, the vibrant colours of some of those birds are spectacular, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2016)

How about some more, maybe, not quite best! These are gems.

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 29, 2016)

Some beautiful shots Glen. Fantastic


----------

